# Likes/Dislikes for secret santa



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Ok this thread is for anyone taking part in the SS to list what they would or wouldn't like in their gift packages :thumbup:

I'll start...

Likes:
To be fair my buns love everything but their fav treats at the moment are Naturals Herb Plus and Fenugreek Crunchies.
They love willow sticks and balls too :aureola:

Dislikes:
Brightly coloured pet shop treats
I'm really struggling to think of anything else they don't like :lol:

Edited to add: No sweetcorn things, I won't feed them to the buns so no point


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Likes
anything they can chuck around or climb into or sit on ha

Dislikes
those bright coloured gnawing blocks

if anyone could find a gnawing block that isnt like that you would be a life saver! as i cant find a single one they will eat, their fav is always the hutch ha.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok my lot can be quite fussy, especially the older pair!

Likes - Dried herbs (any) small toys they can carry and throw about, any 'treat' hays.
Basically just any natural type anything!

Dislikes - Anything too brightly coloured, they (well I) prefer more natural toys and stuff. Treat sticks/any pet shop sugary treats.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rusty read - have you tried an apple tree branch or logs? there best pruned in winter so it would be worth asking around now


likes - dried leaves, herb and hays

dislikes - yoghurt drops, chocolate drops - basically all rotostack treats


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, Flix and Gaga here!

Like Bernie's crew, we go bananas for Naturals treats and Fenugreekies. We LOVE destroying things, too, and would be very grateful for anything chewable 

We're not too fond of bunny chocolate or yoghurt drops, though, as they just don't have enough substance. If the hooman presents us with these, we stare at her until she finds something better to offer us.

Most of all, we love surprises!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Roger a very crazy white bunny, who is currently shedding enough to stuff a mattress at the moment :thumbup:

Likes: Treats he loves choc drops  . Most toys,he adores anything he can throw about it and loves anything that makes a noise. 

Dislikes: He isn`t keep on [email protected] drops like the carrot drops, wild berry drops etc
Not keen on wooden chew shape things. Any toy that cannot be chewed


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Likes - anything edible - including willow toys. Doesnt have to be technically for rabbits lol as long as its safe 

Dislikes - they won't play with toys that don't do anything, and I wont give them the "sweetcorn" things 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Likes - anything edible - including willow toys. Doesnt have to be technically for rabbits lol as long as its safe
> 
> Dislikes - they won't play with toys that don't do anything, and *I wont give them the "sweetcorn" things*
> 
> *Heidi*


Thanks for reminding me of that one, I won't have them in the house so it didn't cross my mind


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Warning! Buddy has no incisors, so please don't get anything too hard to throw or eat. 

Likes: Big tunnels, grass/hay, carrots (yes, all that sugar :lol: ), herbal forages. 

Dislikes: Treat sticks, chocolate, yogurt drops. 

Thank you! Buddy, Trixie and Louise.  xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My lot aren't too fussy but I am 

Likes: willow toys!!! Dried herbs, tunnels.

Dislikes: Brightly coloured wooden toys, any kind of "drops" treats, stick treats, sweetcorn...basically anything that can't be found naturally.

Also Rosie has no insisors either so can't chew toys or handle big treats.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

So it's pretty much the same for all our buns then.....natural stuff, toys to throw and no sugary/colourful treats


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Much like everyone else - my two love anything but I don't give them choc or yogurt treats. Funnily - they don't play with toys a lot despite me making sure they have them in the shed but rarely ar they chewed.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine love dried herbs and natural treats. they don't eat any yogurt drops or treat sticks or stuff like that. Mine don't get sweetcorn either. they like playing with anything ball like that can be thrown around or destroyed. they don't like any wooden blocks or those packets of twigs that come from pets at home. Basically a box of toilet roll tubes and branches from the woods would be perfect for them!! they'd even destroy the box after!!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> So it's pretty much the same for all our buns then.....natural stuff, toys to throw and no sugary/colourful treats


Yep - same for me & Buddy! Anything natural - willow, dried herb treats, anything that can be gnawed, shredded, chewed or tossed about suits Buddy!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> rusty read - have you tried an apple tree branch or logs? there best pruned in winter so it would be worth asking around now
> 
> likes - dried leaves, herb and hays
> 
> dislikes - yoghurt drops, chocolate drops - basically all rotostack treats


ooo is there anywhere i can buy them?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't think of anything Ritz doesn't like! He doesn't get given brightly coloured chew sticks or anything like that and he's never been given yogurt or choc drops or sweetcorn.

He loves boxes, hays, parsley, his carrot toys, beach balls, tunnels, tubes, sticks ...


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> ooo is there anywhere i can buy them?


Are you on the Rabbits United forum?
If so there is a member on there (Fluffers) who sells apple sticks to fundraise for a rescue (Honeybunnies)
She prunes her apple tree so you get fresh sticks, not the stuff in packets like in pet shops that look all dry and horrible.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

pretty much the same as everyone else, any toy that can be thrown around, anything to encourage chewing but not on his hutch/run :lol: natural treats are a winner too


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Are you on the Rabbits United forum?
> If so there is a member on there (Fluffers) who sells apple sticks to fundraise for a rescue (Honeybunnies)
> She prunes her apple tree so you get fresh sticks, not the stuff in packets like in pet shops that look all dry and horrible.


no im not, im only on pf


----------

